# Java2D oder doch OpenglES



## lumo (23. Aug 2012)

Ichbversuche gerade eine kleine animation zu rendern (echtzeit, interaktiv)
Dazu muss ich 10.000 linien/punkte zeichnen;
Hab das erstmal mit bufferdimage und graphics2d gemacht;
Klappt und sogar flüssig;
Jetzt wollte ich filter darauf laufen lassen damit es nicht mehr linien/punkte sind sondern eine fläche wrgibt
Dazu lasse ich einen BLUR filter früber laufen und dann schneide ich mit einem treshhold die ränder glatt;
Ergebnis ist super; aber die performance ist grottig schlecht;

Da ich das programm auf android laufen lassen will muss die performance drastisch steigen;
Da kam mit opengl es in den kopf;

Nur wie mache ich das?
Ich hab mal ein programm geschrieben das ein mesh mit cellshader rendert... Sowas in dr art könnte doch auch hier klappen?
Wie sieht das mit punkten/linien (als vertex-array) aus?
Weiss jemand von euch ob das funktioniert? Wenn ja, wie?

Ps: es soll am ende was rauskommen das sich wie wasser verhält (die simulation funktioniert ja, nur die darstellung/rendering ist zu langsam )


----------



## Spacerat (23. Aug 2012)

Android? Java2D? Wo gibt's denn so was?
Also in der STD-Dalvik-VM ist weder BufferedImage noch Java2D geschweige denn AWT oder Swing vorhanden, OpenGLES inkl. JOGL-Port (oder war's doch LWJGL? :bahnhof jedoch schon. Da fällt die Wahl also nicht schwer.


----------



## lumo (23. Aug 2012)

Hehe
Hab mir android offenngesagt noch nicht angesehen; ivh weiss nur dass opengl es unterstützt wird;
Bleibt die frage... Wie in ogles?


----------



## Spacerat (23. Aug 2012)

Tja... soweit bin ich auch noch nicht (zumindest nicht mehr ). Soweit ich weiss, verwendet Android zum Zeichnen auf das Display ausschliesslich OpenGLES (also auf nativer Basis), was anderes wär auch nicht sinnvoll. Android verfügt auf Java-Seite über Klassen, womit sich ein wenig Java2D-Funktionalität (Ich hab' schon erfolgreich alles ausser AffineTransformOP, ConvolveOP, Kernel und Fonts hinbekommen und aus Frust, weil der Rest nicht wollte, alles wieder gekillt. ) herstellen lässt. Schau dir dazu vorzugsweise mal die Klassen Canvas, Bitmap und Picture aus dem Paket "android.graphics" an.


----------



## lumo (23. Aug 2012)

Naja, ich denke dass es ohne opengl performancemässig schlecht aussieht, was sich ja schon bei meinem code zeigt...
Nur ogl ist beinmir schon ein paar jahre her.
ich hab damals 3d meshes aus Maya exportier und auf der psp importiert


----------

